# Bad Gas...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I just realized that I'm a bad girl!! I am super lazy about filling up my gas tank. I wait till I'm just about pinned on E before I go to fill up! If the SHTF, I most likely would have a car that is well on it's way to running out of gas. Anyone else do this? What's the answer...Never let my car get under half a tank?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I just realized that I'm a bad girl!! I am super lazy about filling up my gas tank. I wait till I'm just about pinned on E before I go to fill up! If the SHTF, I most likely would have a car that is well on it's way to running out of gas. Anyone else do this? What's the answer...Never let my car get under half a tank?


Yeah, it isn't a good idea to let your vehicles run empty. Not only is it a tactical no-no, but it also allows the fuel pump/sending unit to get hot. The gas in the tank helps keep the temp down, but it gets hotter when the tank is empty. That shortens its life and can give you an unneeded, unexpected repair bill.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been catching myself doing the same thing, especially when I pass the gas station every day, and drive about 2-4 miles a day in my pov.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am guilty of this. I fill up twice a week as I put about 33,000 miles a year on the diesel Jetta. I just don't want to stop every other day to fill up. The pick up and the Hummer are generally kept closer to full.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I get bad gas every time I eat fast food so my solution is to avoid it as much as possible.

And I try my best to never let the gas get less than a quarter tank. That way if the stations go down I'll have plenty enough to get home from work the long way. If I'm on a road trip I try to keep it over half. Especially when driving through desolate areas. That one time in Kansas taught me a valuable lesson!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I get bad gas every time I eat fast food so my solution is to avoid it as much as possible.


152 internet points for referencing my title!!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

One of my personal quirks is that it drives me nuts to get down to a quarter of a tank of gas. Even before I ever thought about being prepared I always got more gas once it got much below half a tank.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is always a measure of sediment and water on the bottom of your tank. When you run it dry there is a risk of fouling your fuel injectors and/or clogging your fuel filter. In a carbureted vehicle you can still clog your fuel filter. Either way you are dead in the water.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm usually good about keeping my car gassed. That said, last week I was pushing it and discovered two things. First, my range indicator doesn't go from 30 to 20 to 10 ... it goes from 30 to an alarm and zero - lol! Luckily I was coming off the highway by then and cruised into a gas station. Second, my Outback will take 18.2 gallons when running on fumes 

Mind you, I keep 45 gallons on hand at home but Friday, I pressed my luck and almost f***ed myself. This would be a good example of the importance of knowing one's equipment and now I do!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as I am not traveling I never let min drop below 100 gallons. If I am traveling I fill up as soon as I get where I am going. Best thing I ever did was get my auxiliary tank. When full I can run over 2000 miles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I get bad gas every time I eat fast food so my solution is to avoid it as much as possible.
> 
> And I try my best to never let the gas get less than a quarter tank. That way if the stations go down I'll have plenty enough to get home from work the long way. If I'm on a road trip I try to keep it over half. Especially when driving through desolate areas. That one time in Kansas taught me a valuable lesson!


I got real bad gas today from drinking the better part of a 18 pack of Busch Light watching the Tigers lose to The Bosox

I went to get gas for the Tonka Bow Tie and the battery was dead.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I seldom let my truck get below half a tank.
My wife's car doesn't get driven much, so it's usually near full.
The Motor Home gets the "Full Fluids" drill after every trip. (Flush waste tanks, fill water tank, fill gas tank, check oil & transmission fluid)
We keep and rotate stabilized gas in 5 gallon cans... enough to fill (from empty) the Motor Home and the truck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Bad gas?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I let my gas go down to a quarter tank then I fill it up. 

I also thought this thread was about farts...how disappointing :crushed:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have five 5 Gal gas containers at home - We get gas points from Martins and the wife usually fills up the tank and 2 gas cans for free...

then during the week she will ask me to refill the van ..usually she will wait until I am in my pajamas just before bed and when it is getting ready to rain... HONEY, the van is on empty and I do not have enough gas in it to get to town...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If women make sandwiches, I believe men should fill the gas tanks!! 
Mish has spoken.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> If women make sandwiches, I believe men should fill the gas tanks!!
> Mish has spoken.


I make my own sandwiches. Does this mean Mish should fill my gas tank?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> If women make sandwiches, I believe men should fill the gas tanks!!
> Mish has spoken.


HA HA HA.. I was having a conversation with a lady one time and she said..why do women have to do this and that.. I said because men have to crawl under mobile homes in -12 degrees to unfreeze pipes -WANT TO TRADE


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I usually fill up before the tank get's below 1/3. I always try to maintain enough fuel to get home with 30 miles worth to spare (for problems) when I get home.

Keeping spare fuel in cans at home means that in a pinch I can always run the saw for firewood. I try not to go overboard with gas in cans but I always maintain at least 15 gallons of canned gas and 10 gallons of diesel for the tractor.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep a half tank or more, The exception to this is when I'm planning a trip that will consume most of a tank of gas. Then I let it get down to about an eighth of a tank. 

The reason being is the place I buy my gas is the same place I buy my groceries. They offer saving at the pump for shopping in there store. I recently took a trip to Nevada, I took 50 cents off the price of a gallon of gas along with the 3 cents off I got for having their shopping card.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> I just realized that I'm a bad girl!! I am super lazy about filling up my gas tank. I wait till I'm just about pinned on E before I go to fill up! If the SHTF, I most likely would have a car that is well on it's way to running out of gas. Anyone else do this? What's the answer...Never let my car get under half a tank?


Up in NNY we never let the gas tank go below 1/2, too much room for condensation.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We always fill up at 1/2 tank. Started doing this when we moved here and a hurricane warning went out and the lines at the gas station seemed to be a mile long.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fill up as often as possible and,dont forget your rubbers!.....(I mean,make sure you check the air in your tires!).:barbershop_quartet_


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just took black tape and covered up the fuel gauge from empty to half tank. So you couldn't see below half. Sure one could pull the tape but after while the wife got used to half being empty. Women are so easy to train.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I just remembered a trip to the gas station that happened a few years ago. I went to the store with a gas can and wanted 1 gallon. I go inside ask for some snuff and 1 gallon on pump number whatever. The cashier says "we don't sell it that way". Well how do you sell it then I asked. She said by price. I leaned back to see the sign through the window as said I will take $3.909 then but you can round it to $3.91. She never got it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cause you think it is a waste of time and don't like smelly icky gas on your hands cause your a girly girl. LOL
it may be because psychologically you know gas is expensive, I bet you never fill your car up all the way only buy 10-15 dollars at a time that way you know you always have fresh gas in the tank or no gas.
a lot of people do this - my truck is always full why = broken gas gauge and I don't care if it works I can go about 800 miles on a tank (factory + 30 gal fuel n tool) so if I am traveling I watch my odometer.
my jeep I usually keep it full but every now and then I run it down to E just to flush out the tank and to make sure it has fresh gas in it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I go down to 1/4 tank then fill it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I try to never go below a half a tank in either jeep.
Have 200 gallons on hand and pump from the main tank.
I then fill the cans and refill the main from them keeping it in rotation with Stabil added to each refill.
There are 10 GI cans filled ready to go in a hurry if needed.
Anytime I go out of my normal travel circle, I throw a full five gallon can in the back. 
I remember getting caught in the first oil embargo by the arabs, getting gas was hell.
After that I moved in a 200 gallon propane tank and converted it to gasoline.
To avoid the expense of a gasoine pump, I use compressed dry air from the shop to move the gas.
Tank is high enough to gravity feed into five gallon cans if no power for air with a 3/4" ss ball valve for a vent.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At 1/2 tank or a bit above that I fill up. Between the 2 drivers we have enough gas at any time to fill one up.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay, I have a few questions about gasoline. I have tried google but there are so many different opinions about the proper way to store gasoline and how long it will last. So....

I have 6 gas cans that hold 5 gallons each, and 1 "Jerry" (not sure why my hubby named that one but he insisted that I call that one Jerry) that I empty and refill every other month. 3 one gallon for the lawn tractor and chain saws, they are filled as needed. Which is usually every month or so during the spring/summer/fall and twice during the winter. I have 1 10 gallon that I put the stabilizer in and empty and refill about every 6 months. All my cans are plastic. I am thinking about getting a couple more of the 5 gallon ones, they are easier for me to handle than the larger ones that are heavy when full. A man at the gas station told me that I should secure the gas cans at the front of the bed on the truck and not by the tailgate, he shook his head when I asked why... so I am hoping someone here will tell me. 

Sorry if these sound like dumb questions, but I can't know everything - anyone have a gardening, canning, drying or herbal question? LOL

Oh and I never let my tank get below 1/4 full.

Do I need to empty and refill them every other month? Do I need to add stabilizer to make it last for 6 months? Is it true that gas goes bad faster in the winter? Would I be better off getting metal cans? Is it true that they should not sit directly on the concrete? One site said that I should open the cans once a month to release pressure, I don't understand why, maybe the altitude?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My gas gauge is broken/off. 

Let's just say I ALWAYS have fresh gas in the tank lol. 

I've ran the yellow truck dry a couple times on accident (gauge doesn't read "empty" at the same spot twice haha) I figure it's an old truck. There's bound to be trash at the bottom of the tank. A couple times dry, it gets sucked into the filter, change the $5 filter, and tank is clean. Viola. 

If I could afford to keep her filled up, I would. But I only pump $20 at a time because 1.) I don't travel that much 2.) I'm a broke fool, 3.) I hate pumping money into big oils hands. So I buy only what I need for the trip, and a few gallons extra for just in case. I USED to keep my tanks full when I worked steady. But now I'm resigned to pay as you go


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bad gas?
let me suggest beano


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Okay, I have a few questions about gasoline. I have tried google but there are so many different opinions about the proper way to store gasoline and how long it will last. So....
> 
> I have 6 gas cans that hold 5 gallons each, and 1 "Jerry" (not sure why my hubby named that one but he insisted that I call that one Jerry) that I empty and refill every other month. 3 one gallon for the lawn tractor and chain saws, they are filled as needed. Which is usually every month or so during the spring/summer/fall and twice during the winter. I have 1 10 gallon that I put the stabilizer in and empty and refill about every 6 months. All my cans are plastic. I am thinking about getting a couple more of the 5 gallon ones, they are easier for me to handle than the larger ones that are heavy when full. A man at the gas station told me that I should secure the gas cans at the front of the bed on the truck and not by the tailgate, he shook his head when I asked why... so I am hoping someone here will tell me.
> 
> ...


Auntie,your plan sounds good.if you can find some,use pri-g.it supposedly is the best fuel stabilizer around.it is supposed to stabilize gasoline for many years,(your stabilizing may vary depending on where you store your fuel,(outside,garage,high humidity etc,)I use sta-bil due to not having the previously mentioned stabilizer and keep my fuels in my shed,away from any ignition source.(the only way I can pri-g here is mail order & ups and orm-d (hazardous material fee).winter gas is different than summer gas,depending where you live.I wont get into the chemical analysis of the differences.I have stored fuel through all seasons and have about 30 gallons stored and just use sta-bil,1oz to the gallon,have stored gas up to two years and have never had any fuel problems with my vehicles or equipment.just rotate the fuel like you would rotate your food stores.as far as mower,chainsaw,generator,etc.I just run the device dry after use.I know every body says at least,keep your gasoline generator full but,I dont as it only takes a few minutes to fill mine and get it started if needed.some older metal(jerry cans) can rust from the inside so,check them out carefully.all my five gallon cans are plastic except for my one (ancient) 1945 jerry can which has no rust issues.any gas can that is stored in the bed of a truck should be well secured with some kind of bracketry so they wont slide or bump around in the bed.also,if you have a plastic bed liner,do not fill your cans in the bed!.pull them out and fill them on the ground as the liner against the cans can create static spark and cause a fire.If you keep your fuel in a barn,shed etc,it would help to pull them out and burp(vent) the cans as the gas will expand because of the heat.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Auntie,your plan sounds good.if you can find some,use pri-g.it supposedly is the best fuel stabilizer around.it is supposed to stabilize gasoline for many years,(your stabilizing may vary depending on where you store your fuel,(outside,garage,high humidity etc,)I use sta-bil due to not having the previously mentioned stabilizer and keep my fuels in my shed,away from any ignition source.(the only way I can pri-g here is mail order & ups and orm-d (hazardous material fee).winter gas is different than summer gas,depending where you live.I wont get into the chemical analysis of the differences.I have stored fuel through all seasons and have about 30 gallons stored and just use sta-bil,1oz to the gallon,have stored gas up to two years and have never had any fuel problems with my vehicles or equipment.just rotate the fuel like you would rotate your food stores.as far as mower,chainsaw,generator,etc.I just run the device dry after use.I know every body says at least,keep your gasoline generator full but,I dont as it only takes a few minutes to fill mine and get it started if needed.some older metal(jerry cans) can rust from the inside so,check them out carefully.all my five gallon cans are plastic except for my one (ancient) 1945 jerry can which has no rust issues.any gas can that is stored in the bed of a truck should be well secured with some kind of bracketry so they wont slide or bump around in the bed.also,if you have a plastic bed liner,do not fill your cans in the bed!.pull them out and fill them on the ground as the liner against the cans can create static spark and cause a fire.If you keep your fuel in a barn,shed etc,it would help to pull them out and burp(vent) the cans as the gas will expand because of the heat.


Thank you so much for all the information!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1) anything two stroke, and I run 10 gallons through a chainsaw mill a day. 100LL AV gas. stores mixed two years. I use 1-gal coleman cans.

2) dont' run ANY corn fuel. The only thing that survived, was a 1939 9N Ford. My Troy built, made in Troy NY, My Ford LGT 145. made by Jacobsen USA, and many others NEVER had a carb apart. I have been through all those carbs thanks to E10, some of the carbs were RUINED, it rots aluminum. 

3) I store 55-gal barrels of non-E10 premium, and/or AV gas.

4) Never E10 again


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that E10 is hard on two cycle engines unless you use the special oil to mix with the E10 but if you store any gas in a carburetor the additives in gas will combine with moisture and eat aluminum. Ethanol does not eat aluminum. I have run my two 1973 cars on E10 regular for a combined 24 years and I have had no trouble with carbs, fuel lines or gas tanks. These cars were made to run leaded gas. I haven't done anything to the fuel systems and they both have aluminum carburetors, so your problem is the way you store them and not the E10.

OK, there is some problems with the old fuel lines used in small engines. There are not alcohol resistant but they can be replaced with the right hoses that will not degrade with E10. Never put any gas engine away for the winter with fuel in the tank or carburetor. Over time the fuel will evaporate and moisture will mix with the residue causing the erosion of the aluminum. That residue will also clog air and fuel vents which will make the engine hard to impossible to start and run. amazingly the alcohol in E10 will clean that residue out of lines and tanks and cause the filter to plug or, without a filter deposit all the gunk it has cleaned out in your carburetor or fuel injectors. Again disabling your engine.
Drain the tank and run the carburetor dry before you store you engine for the winter and then (especially with two cycle engines) mist the intake with light oil (ATF works well). Then, when you fill your tank in the spring with new gas and prime the engine it will light off and run fine.


----------

